# Bay Flats Lodge - Giving Back a Little



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
January 21, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
In hopes of making a difference in 2017, Bay Flats Lodge is starting the year off by giving a little something back to the community. The annual Shrimpfest here in Seadrift held itâ€™s first-ever Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament this past June, and was able to accomplish some wonderful things after only this first year. Hosting a fishing tournament and bringing in much-needed tourism dollars for our community was important, but giving back to our local organizations in need is really what's is all about. Additionally, we were overwhelmed with such awesome support from our 2016 sponsors, and we can't thank them enough.

The past couple days have been amazing as funds from the first Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament were donated to organizations in need. One recipient very close to home was the Seadrift Schools, who received a donation in the amount of $1,500 that will be used to buy supplies for the kids. Another well-needed donation was presented to the Seadrift Volunteer Fire Department in the amount of $1000 that will go toward the VFDâ€™s Annual Chili Supper fundraiser. Deb Rauterkus Martin and I are very appreciative for the effort Austen Rivera put forth in establishing this annual fishing tournament which has allowed Bay Flats Lodge to be part of something much larger than just an annual event. We look forward to making the 2017 tournament bigger and better with the goal of being able to give back even more to our wonderful community organizations again next year.

We also want to thank all our partners with Bay Flats Lodge: 
FireDisc, Waterloo Rods, Shoalwater Boats, Yamaha Motors,, Tight Lines and Big Tines, Drake Waterfowl Systems, Port Lavaca Ford, Bernies Boats & Motors, Marty Strakos Coastline Trailers, Simms Fishing Products, Flats Cat Boats, Old Victoria Outfitters, Quack Rack, Lifetime Decoys, Costa Sunglasses, Texas Tackle Factory, CCA Texas STAR Tournament.

Our 2016 tournament sponsors included Bay Flats Lodge, Haynie Boats, Coastline Trailers, Shoalwater Boats, Techstar, Barefoot Guide Service, Testengeer Inc., Etch of Class, and Beacon 7 RV Park.

*All of us here at Bay Flats Lodge wish to remind you of the 2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (Until March 31st)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long. These dates are moving fast, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the special winter rates.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing)
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included

*Watch Our Latest Videos*










*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sunny and windy. High around 70F. Winds WNW at 25 to 35 mph. Winds could occasionally gust over 50 mph.
*Sunday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny and windy. High around 70F. Winds WNW at 25 to 35 mph. Winds could occasionally gust over 50 mph.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mainly sunny sky. High 72F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low around 60F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny and windy. High around 75F. Winds S at 20 to 30 mph.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear. Low 58F. SSW winds shifting to N at 10 to 20 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
Strong overnight cold front will result in gale conditions by sunrise on Sunday. The potential exists for brief storm force gusts over the offshore coastal waters Sunday afternoon. The very strong winds will also lead to large chaotic seas. Conditions will begin improving Sunday night into Monday. A light onshore flow will return Monday and strengthen Tuesday ahead of another cold front that is expected to move across the area Tuesday night. A weak to moderate offshore flow can be expected Wednesday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 68.0 degrees
Seadrift 69.1 degrees
Port Aransas 64.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament Donation*

Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament presented a $1,500 donation check to The Harbor Children's Alliance & Victim's Center for youth education and support in schools.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament Donation*

Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament presented a $1,500 donation check to Seadrift Schools to cover much-needed student supplies.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament Donation*

Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament presented a $1,000 donation check to the Seadrift Volunteer Fire Department to help cover food and supplies for their Annual Chili Supper benefit fundraiser.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Trophy Trout Fishing Texas Saltwater*


----------

